# Boban e Maldini verso l'addio. Elliott vuole Rangnick.



## admin (21 Febbraio 2020)

Anche il CorSport in edicola oggi, 21 febbraio, come tutti gli altri quotidiani sportivi in edicola conferma che all'interno del Milan è braccio di ferro tra i dirigenti e Gazidis. Boban e Maldini oggi sono molto più lontani. Elliott vuole Rangnick, già contattato da Gazidis. 

Il tedesco, bocciato da Maldini, potrebbe ricoprire un doppio ruolo: allenatore e dirigente responsabile di tutta la sfera tecnica. Elliott ha smentito, ma la precisazione da parte del fondo riguarda solo al firma.

Ed occhio anche al futuro di Ibrahimovic, che Gazidis non voleva in rossonero.

Come riportato dalla *GDS in edicola *oggi, 21 febbraio, chi decide in casa Milan? All'inizio si erano tanto stimati, con tanto di conferenza congiunte. Ma qualcosa covava già allora. Ora è venuto fuori tutti. Maldini e Boban da parte, e Gazidis dall'altra. L'interesse di Gazidis per Rangnick ha generato un certo sconcerto. Nei prossimi giorni dovrebbe esserci un incontro tra le parti per provare a chiarirsi.

E bisogna fare in fretta, perchè il Milan ha bisogno di programmare la prossima stagione, invece così è bloccato. Bisognerà vedere cosa deciderà di fare Ibrahimovic, quale sarà il futuro di Pioli (Maldini e Boban potrebbero votare per la riconferma in caso di finale brillante). E poi c'è il problema rinnovi: si sa come la pensa Gazidis riguardo i trentenni (Bonaventura e Kjaer).

L'idea Rangnick, ovvero qualcuno che possa occuparsi dell'area tecnica, non va giù ai due dirigenti. Maldini non vuole fare la bandiera, mentre Boban non è intenzionato ad essere relegato a Ministro degli Esteri. Bisogna trovare una forma di armonia. Cosa non facile.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (21 Febbraio 2020)

Così non si andrà mai da nessuna parte


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (21 Febbraio 2020)

Bah, mai una volta un po' di pace... Dopo che già a settembre il campionato per noi finisce, il minimo sarebbe aspettarsi una programmazione seria per l'anno prossimo invece ci facciamo le lotte interne e si perde così un altra stagione...Si, perché stiamo per buttare la stagione calcistica 2020/2021 già a Febbraio 2020, visto che se così stanno le cose, con questo Rangnick si ripartirebbe sicuro da zero, ennesima rivoluzione nella dirigenza, nella rosa, che sarà imbottita di giovani e ennesima stagione a navigare tra il sesto e l'ottavo posto. Tutto questo quando invece basterebbe poco per migliorare la situazione, e la cosa mi fa innervosire non poco...

In tutto ciò speriamo prevalga alla fine il buon senso


----------



## uolfetto (21 Febbraio 2020)

boh secondo me se sono vere le voci su ragnick è come dirigente dell'area sportiva e non come allenatore. e in questo caso ovviamente maldini e boban sarebbero segati. forse al massimo potrebbe rimanerne uno dei due.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche il CorSport in edicola oggi, 21 febbraio, come tutti gli altri quotidiani sportivi in edicola conferma che all'interno del Milan è braccio di ferro tra i dirigenti e Gazidis. Boban e Maldini oggi sono molto più lontani. Elliott vuole Rangnick, già contattato da Gazidis.
> 
> Il tedesco, bocciato da Maldini, potrebbe ricoprire un doppio ruolo: allenatore e dirigente responsabile di tutta la sfera tecnica. Elliott ha smentito, ma la precisazione da parte del fondo riguarda solo al firma.
> 
> ...



Andrebbero lasciati soli o fischiati , come ci eravamo prefissati di fare dopo il passaggio da giampaolo a pioli.
Questi ci stanno prendendo in giro tutti.
Non è possibile cambiare ogni anno...


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Febbraio 2020)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> boh secondo me se sono vere le voci su ragnick è come dirigente dell'area sportiva e non come allenatore. e in questo caso ovviamente maldini e boban sarebbero segati. forse al massimo potrebbe rimanerne uno dei due.



Quello che cercavo di spiegare l'altra sera. Magari viene al Milan e l'unico silurato e quel pupazzo di Massara.


----------



## Davidoff (21 Febbraio 2020)

Club enormemente più barzelletta dell'Inda di Moratti, scenario che non avrei mai creduto possibile 10 anni fa. Il nuovo Genoa.


----------



## Black (21 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche il CorSport in edicola oggi, 21 febbraio, come tutti gli altri quotidiani sportivi in edicola conferma che all'interno del Milan è braccio di ferro tra i dirigenti e Gazidis. Boban e Maldini oggi sono molto più lontani. Elliott vuole Rangnick, già contattato da Gazidis.
> 
> Il tedesco, bocciato da Maldini, potrebbe ricoprire un doppio ruolo: allenatore e dirigente responsabile di tutta la sfera tecnica. Elliott ha smentito, ma la precisazione da parte del fondo riguarda solo al firma.
> 
> ...



spero non sia vero. In caso contrario la media presenze allo stadio deve diventare 1/10 dell'attuale


----------



## Hellscream (21 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche il CorSport in edicola oggi, 21 febbraio, come tutti gli altri quotidiani sportivi in edicola conferma che all'interno del Milan è braccio di ferro tra i dirigenti e Gazidis. Boban e Maldini oggi sono molto più lontani. Elliott vuole Rangnick, già contattato da Gazidis.
> 
> Il tedesco, bocciato da Maldini, potrebbe ricoprire un doppio ruolo: allenatore e dirigente responsabile di tutta la sfera tecnica. Elliott ha smentito, ma la precisazione da parte del fondo riguarda solo al firma.
> 
> ...



Benissimo, si dimettessero e li s*******ssero come si deve.


----------



## uolfetto (21 Febbraio 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Quello che cercavo di spiegare l'altra sera. Magari viene al Milan e l'unico silurato e quel pupazzo di Massara.



beh però che prenda solo il posto di massara è proprio improbabile. mica viene a fare il ds. se arrivasse veramente (non so se le voci hanno fondamento) sarebbe il nuovo capo dell'area sportiva. quindi maldini segato o declassato, è inevitabile.


----------



## ventu84090 (21 Febbraio 2020)

C'è anche da dire che hanno cannato completamente la scelta degli allenatori (Giampaolo e Pioli) e che se non era per Ibra stavamo lottando per non retrocedere...
Io adoro Maldini e Boban e per me hanno fatto comunque "meglio" dei loro predecessori...però dal punto di vista della proprietà posso capire che non siano molto contenti...


----------



## neversayconte (21 Febbraio 2020)

Premesso che sono anticipazioni e quelle dei giornali spesso si verificano, vi chiedo se ha ancora senso continuare a seguire con interesse le sorti di questa squadra visto che tutte le ipotesi più negative puntualmente si verificano, come una sorta di meccanismo sadico di autodistruzione interna.


----------



## Manue (21 Febbraio 2020)

ventu84090 ha scritto:


> C'è anche da dire che hanno cannato completamente la scelta degli allenatori (Giampaolo e Pioli) e che se non era per Ibra stavamo lottando per non retrocedere...
> Io adoro Maldini e Boban e per me hanno fatto comunque "meglio" dei loro predecessori...però dal punto di vista della proprietà posso capire che non siano molto contenti...



Giampaolo ok, 
ma su Pioli non potevi fare di meglio, nel momento in cui Spalletti ha detto di no.

Ibra, inoltre, l'hanno preso loro, quindi è un merito, non una cosa scontata.

Il concetto da loro espresso era chiaro sin dall'inizio, 
con i giovani non fai tanta strada... 
e poi dobbiamo dargli i meriti dei vari Bennacer, Hernandez, Rebic... o no?


----------



## Jackdvmilan (21 Febbraio 2020)

Comunque, dovesse arrivare questo qui, spero che almeno Boban resti...


----------



## Moffus98 (21 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche il CorSport in edicola oggi, 21 febbraio, come tutti gli altri quotidiani sportivi in edicola conferma che all'interno del Milan è braccio di ferro tra i dirigenti e Gazidis. Boban e Maldini oggi sono molto più lontani. Elliott vuole Rangnick, già contattato da Gazidis.
> 
> Il tedesco, bocciato da Maldini, potrebbe ricoprire un doppio ruolo: allenatore e dirigente responsabile di tutta la sfera tecnica. Elliott ha smentito, ma la precisazione da parte del fondo riguarda solo al firma.
> 
> ...



Gazidis ci distruggerà


----------



## Pitermilanista (21 Febbraio 2020)

Vado totalmente controcorrente rispetto a ciò che sto leggendo qui, e dico che questa sarebbe la scelta piu interessante e stimolante da quindici anni a questa parte riguardante questo club derelitto e mortificato.
Parlo ovviamente di un Rangnick responsabile unico del settore tecnico, non di un Rangnick allenatore.


----------



## Mika (21 Febbraio 2020)

A cambiare dirigenza ogni anno non si costruisce nulla. Non sono giocatori, quando si cambia la testa si cambia tutto.


----------



## mark (21 Febbraio 2020)

Se Maldini e Boban dovessero andare via io non seguirò più il Milan, loro sono l'unica garanzia della buona fede di questa dirigenza, senza di loro cade tutto.
Quest'anno mi sono pure fatto l'abbonamento per dimostrare che credevo in loro, ma senza col cavolo che rinnovo


----------



## Lineker10 (21 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche il CorSport in edicola oggi, 21 febbraio, come tutti gli altri quotidiani sportivi in edicola conferma che all'interno del Milan è braccio di ferro tra i dirigenti e Gazidis. Boban e Maldini oggi sono molto più lontani. Elliott vuole Rangnick, già contattato da Gazidis.
> 
> Il tedesco, bocciato da Maldini, potrebbe ricoprire un doppio ruolo: allenatore e dirigente responsabile di tutta la sfera tecnica. Elliott ha smentito, ma la precisazione da parte del fondo riguarda solo al firma.
> 
> ...



Inevitabile che si arrivi a queste situazioni secondo me.

C'è da impostare un programma rivoluzionario rispetto a come siamo abituati al Milan. Ovvero dovremo tagliare drasticamente i costi, fare cessioni importanti e dolorose, e nonostante questo essere competitivi per il quarto posto.

Dunque mi pare una conseguenza logica che vadano a scontrarsi visioni diverse in società.

La nota positiva è che una volta tanto queste decisioni sembra che vengano prese a febbraio e non a fine giugno. Non mi pare poco.

Quale che sia la decisione finale, andrebbe presa entro le prossime settimane in modo da iniziare subito a lavorare alla prossima stagione, dove a occhio e croce dovremo cambiare almeno 10 giocatori della rosa attuale, tagliando i costi, un'opera titanica che sarà difficile e laboriosa.

Dobbiamo partire da un presupposto importante, in ogni caso: dovremo competere per il quarto posto con una rosa che costi circa 120 milioni (rispetto ai 170-180 di oggi), quando però la Lazio ne spende circa 85 e l'Atalanta circa 50, in pratica avremo comunque un budget quasi pari alla somma dei nostri concorrenti!

Questo significa che nonostante il SA, nonostante il piano di tagli necessario, i mezzi per competere per il quarto posto li avremo. Quello che a oggi ci manca è la visione, la strategia, ci mancano le idee, il coraggio, la coerenza. Per non parlare di scouting e settore giovanile di eccellenza...
Giusto dunque secondo me che ci siano certi scontri ADESSO in società, bisogna chiarire bene le cose e capire chi sia adatto a portare queste qualità e gestire questa situazione.


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche il CorSport in edicola oggi, 21 febbraio, come tutti gli altri quotidiani sportivi in edicola conferma che all'interno del Milan è braccio di ferro tra i dirigenti e Gazidis. Boban e Maldini oggi sono molto più lontani. Elliott vuole Rangnick, già contattato da Gazidis.
> 
> Il tedesco, bocciato da Maldini, potrebbe ricoprire un doppio ruolo: allenatore e dirigente responsabile di tutta la sfera tecnica. Elliott ha smentito, ma la precisazione da parte del fondo riguarda solo al firma.
> 
> ...



AC Milan
Proprietario: Elliott Management Corporation
Presidente: Scaroni Paolo
AD: Gazidis Ivan
DT-DS-Allenatore: Rangnick Ralf

Fatico a trovare un qualcosa che mi ricordi che questo è il mio Milan


----------



## Rivera10 (21 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche il CorSport in edicola oggi, 21 febbraio, come tutti gli altri quotidiani sportivi in edicola conferma che all'interno del Milan è braccio di ferro tra i dirigenti e Gazidis. Boban e Maldini oggi sono molto più lontani. Elliott vuole Rangnick, già contattato da Gazidis.
> 
> Il tedesco, bocciato da Maldini, potrebbe ricoprire un doppio ruolo: allenatore e dirigente responsabile di tutta la sfera tecnica. Elliott ha smentito, ma la precisazione da parte del fondo riguarda solo al firma.
> 
> ...



Esprimo forte perplessità, se la notizia fosse vera, sulla scelta di Rangnick come responsabile dell' area tecnica e non perché nutra diffidenza sulle sua qualità o perché Boban e Maldini debbano per forza restare al loro posto ma perché convinti che il nostro campionato sia peculiare e ci voglia un dirigente che ne conosca le caratteristiche e sia navigato. Come con la scelta Gazidis Eliott non vuole capire il contesto. E poi stiamo a perderci i mesi più cruciali per la programmazione della prossima stagione grazie a questa nuova querelle.


----------



## gabri65 (21 Febbraio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Inevitabile che si arrivi a queste situazioni secondo me.
> 
> C'è da impostare un programma rivoluzionario rispetto a come siamo abituati al Milan. Ovvero dovremo tagliare drasticamente i costi, fare cessioni importanti e dolorose, e nonostante questo essere competitivi per il quarto posto.
> 
> ...



Perdonami, ma non è logico che ci siano scontri in una società seria e coesa.

L'impressione, ricollegandosi a quanto dicevamo ieri, è che Elliott faccia (non faccia) di tutto tranne che il suo mestiere: impegnarsi e investire senza mettere paletti assurdi come l'età anagrafica e diktat al contorno, facilitando il lavoro del settore tecnico.

Adesso che la squadra ha mostrato a qualche segno di miglioramento dopo più di due anni di oscenità di gioco, e si è palesato il miglioramento prendendo gente d'esperienza e con carisma, è già venuto il tempo di disfare tutto?

Ci siamo cominciati a liberare di pesi morti, il pool ingaggio sta diminuendo e qualche giovane sta in rampa di lancio. Mettersi a rigirare la frittata mi sembra l'ultima cosa da fare.

A mio parere.


----------



## Lineker10 (21 Febbraio 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Perdonami, ma non è logico che ci siano scontri in una società seria e coesa.
> 
> L'impressione, ricollegandosi a quanto dicevamo ieri, è che Elliott faccia (non faccia) di tutto tranne che il suo mestiere: impegnarsi e investire senza mettere paletti assurdi come l'età anagrafica e diktat al contorno, facilitando il lavoro del settore tecnico.
> 
> ...



Ti capisco, ma ti faccio un esempio per mettere a fuoco la situazione.

Poniamo che nei recenti incontri il consiglio abbia stabilito che il prossimo anno dovremo passare dalla attuale rosa da circa 180 milioni ad una da circa 120, e abbiano dunque poi imposto all'area tecnica di segnalare tutti i nomi da cedere per fare questa profonda revisione.

Questo è un compito della proprietà, anzi del consiglio, assolutamente legittimo. A quel punto però è normale che in società, dunque al livello di Gazidis (e dei suoi collaboratori di fiducia Almstad e Moncada) e Boban-Maldini-Massara ci sia un confronto anche acceso su cosa fare. Ed è èure normalissimo che si formino visioni strategiche diverse.

Capisci che non parliamo di mettersi d'accordo su quale terzino prendere, significa mettersi d'accordo su come smantellare e ricostruire l'intera rosa tagliando più o meno 60 milioni.

E' un'opera titanica e profonda. Per me bisogna anche capire se Boban e Maldini se la sentano di affrontare una sfida simile, io non ne sono tanto sicuro, dopo la via crucis che hanno già fatto nel mercato di gennaio.

Purtroppo allo stato attuale delle cose sembra che la Uefa non ci darà molte alternative.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Febbraio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ti capisco, ma ti faccio un esempio per mettere a fuoco la situazione.
> 
> Poniamo che nei recenti incontri il consiglio abbia stabilito che il prossimo anno dovremo passare dalla attuale rosa da circa 180 milioni ad una da circa 120, e abbiano dunque poi imposto all'area tecnica di segnalare tutti i nomi da cedere per fare questa profonda revisione.
> 
> ...



Non si può cambiare ogni anno però...
Il problema non sono nè paolo nè boban ma gazidis.


----------



## Lineker10 (21 Febbraio 2020)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Vado totalmente controcorrente rispetto a ciò che sto leggendo qui, e dico che questa sarebbe la scelta piu interessante e stimolante da quindici anni a questa parte riguardante questo club derelitto e mortificato.
> Parlo ovviamente di un Rangnick responsabile unico del settore tecnico, non di un Rangnick allenatore.



Istintivamente sto dalla parte di Maldini e Boban, insieme a Massara, e ritengo che nel complesso tra cose positive e negative abbiano fatto un buon lavoro, molto meglio dei loro predecessori.

Tuttavia, capendo la situazione, mi rendo anche conto che ci sia la necessità di una scelta drastica per portare avanti un piano di revisione totale del Milan. Un'opera profonda e radicale che comporterà tante decisioni difficili e tanti conigli che dovranno saltare fuori dal cilindro. E in questa ottica, affidarsi ad un grande dirigente internazionale come Rangnick appare un'opzione affascinante.

Vedremo. Dalla decisione finale sull'assetto della società capiremo tante cose del Milan che verrà.


----------



## Lineker10 (21 Febbraio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non si può cambiare ogni anno però...
> Il problema non sono nè paolo nè boban ma gazidis.



Sono d'accordo con te, lo ripeto tante volte. Per migliorare dobbiamo avere continuità.

Tuttavia l'anno prossimo (anzi direi tutti gli anni prossimi in cui saremo, speriamo, in regime di SA) non si tratta di migliorare questa squadra, si tratta di rivoluzionarla completamente tagliando radicalmente i costi. Dunque una situazione decisamente unica e straordinaria.

Secondo me in questo caso è corretto sedersi e cercare di capire bene chi e come possa riuscire in un'opera simile. Anche chi se la senta, perchè ci sarà da affrontare gli umori della piazza e dei tifosi, e prevedo sarà una stagione infuocata.

Inoltre, da questo cambiamento radicale dovrà uscire un Milan con una nuova identità, una filosofia di gestione e di gioco, un'organizzazione stabile ed efficiente, un settore giovanile all'avanguardia e uno scouting di eccellenza. Altrimenti resteremo all'inferno della mediocrità per sempre.

Si capisce che sia una decisione campale.

Il problema non è Gazidis ragazzi, a mio avviso si sbaglia a personalizzare. Il problema è il -300 milioni degli ultimi bilanci, a fronte di una squadra che non riesce a competere seriamente per il quarto posto. Questo è il vero problema.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Febbraio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo con te, lo ripeto tante volte. Per migliorare dobbiamo avere continuità.
> 
> Tuttavia l'anno prossimo non si tratta di migliorare questa squadra, si tratta di rivoluzionarla completamente tagliando radicalmente i costi. Dunque una situazione decisamente unica e straordinaria.
> 
> ...



Secondo me è già iniziata a gennaio ed è sotto i nostri occhi....
Se poi deve venire questo uomo ragno a migliorare scouting e formazione ben venga ma per favore evitiamo l'ennesima rivoluzione.
La red bull nel calcio sta facendo benissimo a tal punto che ha creato grossi problemi perfino al bayern monaco saccheggiando i migliori allenatori delle giovanili in tempi non sospetti.


----------



## luigi61 (21 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche il CorSport in edicola oggi, 21 febbraio, come tutti gli altri quotidiani sportivi in edicola conferma che all'interno del Milan è braccio di ferro tra i dirigenti e Gazidis. Boban e Maldini oggi sono molto più lontani. Elliott vuole Rangnick, già contattato da Gazidis.
> 
> Il tedesco, bocciato da Maldini, potrebbe ricoprire un doppio ruolo: allenatore e dirigente responsabile di tutta la sfera tecnica. Elliott ha smentito, ma la precisazione da parte del fondo riguarda solo al firma.
> 
> ...



La scelta di Pioli è stata l'inizio della fine; se vai a trattare Spalletti lo DEVI prendere accettando le sue condizioni perché era evidente anche a un sottosviluppato che il coltello dalla parte del manico lo aveva lui forte di un contratto, quindi che genialata è tentare di porre le proprie condizioni a uno che può sfancularti senza problemi e poi correre da stefanino ino ino al tramonto di una gia fallimentare carriera, ovvio che prima o poi i nodi venissero al pettine, nulla di sconvolgente...


----------



## Lineker10 (21 Febbraio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Secondo me è già iniziata a gennaio ed è sotto i nostri occhi....
> Se poi deve venire questo uomo ragno a migliorare scouting e formazione ben venga ma per favore evitiamo l'ennesima rivoluzione.
> La red bull nel calcio sta facendo benissimo a tal punto che ha creato grossi problemi perfino al bayern monaco saccheggiando i migliori allenatori delle giovanili in tempi non sospetti.



Senza dubbio, gennaio è stato il primo passo di una nuova era, direi che ormai lo abbiamo capito tutti. Quello che resta da capire è se la dirigenza attuale sia in grado, motivata e convinta a portare avanti questa politica per i prossimi tre o quattro anni.

Una figura come Rangnick è troppo ingombrante per non causare una rivoluzione. Vedremo se sarà lui alla fine il deus ex machina del nuovo Milan o meno. Personalmente sto dalla parte di Maldini e Boban per ora ma capisco la particolarità della situazione e la difficoltà della sfida.

La RB è sicuramente un caso a cui ispirarsi. Sono entrati nel calcio partendo da zero e hanno creato un sistema virtuoso e competitivo, in grado come dici giustamente di competere sullo stesso piano di Bayern e Dortmund e di qualificare ben due squadre in CL.

Penso che le prossime stagioni saranno molto particolari e travagliate. Eppure se una volta per tutte verranno prese decisioni importanti e verrà definita una linea chiara da seguire con coerenza e professionalità, sono fiducioso che i risultati potranno essere migliori degli ultimi anni ed avere una squadra competitiva da seguire con piacere.


----------



## Andris (21 Febbraio 2020)

da quanto tempo non rilascia un'intervista Boban ?
sono settimane,forse dai tempi natalizi
perchè non parla più in pubblico ?


----------



## gabri65 (21 Febbraio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo con te, lo ripeto tante volte. Per migliorare dobbiamo avere continuità.
> 
> Tuttavia l'anno prossimo (anzi direi tutti gli anni prossimi in cui saremo, speriamo, in regime di SA) non si tratta di migliorare questa squadra, si tratta di rivoluzionarla completamente tagliando radicalmente i costi. Dunque una situazione decisamente unica e straordinaria.
> 
> ...



Anche questo lo abbiamo già discusso ieri. Si dice Gazidis per dire Elliott.

E' il braccio operativo (!) e fine. Quanto poi ci metta di suo non è dato saperlo. Ma se sono vere le notizie che circolano, e cioè che lui è blindato, è facile intuire che ci sia sintonia e approvazione da parte della (non-)proprietà.

Sul bilancio nessuno mette in dubbio che siamo messi in modo osceno. Altro motivo per dubitare sulle reali intenzioni di rilancio di Elliott, che in genere i soldi è abituato a riscuoterli, non ad elargirlgli per vedere una squadretta di calcio raccattare uno 0-5 dall'Atalanta.


----------



## MarcoG (21 Febbraio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Poniamo che nei recenti incontri il consiglio abbia stabilito che il prossimo anno dovremo passare dalla attuale rosa da circa 180 milioni ad una da circa 120, e abbiano dunque poi imposto all'area tecnica di segnalare tutti i nomi da cedere per fare questa profonda revisione.



Lineker, comprendo perfettamente il ragionamento, ma ammetterai che nel calcio non valgono le stesse regole di ogni altra impresa economica. Si può vincere ed incrementare i ricavi sia spendendo moltissimo che non spendendo; si può spendere senza incrementare i ricavi. La discriminante sono i risultati sportivi che danno visibilità e che sono sempre legati ad un equilibrio sottilissimo.

Da questo punto di vista sono d'accordo con Gabri. Abbiamo già visto che è difficile, se non difficilissimo, creare una squadra funzionante. Ora sembra che ci sia una base, qualcosa da cui partire. Il discorso bilancio deve temporaneamente andare al secondo posto, che non vuol dire non ottimizzare ancora, vuol dire solo non stravolgere. Il rischio è che si spenda tantissimo e si perda l'equilibrio trovato.

E nota, il mio non è un discorso sportivo e da tifoso, ma prettamente economico. Se si riparte aumenta il rischio di perdere ancora soldi. Si deve ottimizzare senza ricominciare dall'ìnizio.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Febbraio 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Anche questo lo abbiamo già discusso ieri. Si dice Gazidis per dire Elliott.
> 
> E' il braccio operativo (!) e fine. Quanto poi ci metta di suo non è dato saperlo. Ma se sono vere le notizie che circolano, e cioè che lui è blindato, è facile intuire che ci sia sintonia e approvazione da parte della (non-)proprietà.
> 
> Sul bilancio nessuno mette in dubbio che siamo messi in modo osceno. Altro motivo per dubitare sulle reali intenzioni di rilancio di Elliott, che in genere i soldi è abituato a riscuoterli, non ad elargirlgli per vedere una squadretta di calcio raccattare uno 0-5 dall'Atalanta.



Che poi si parla di 120 milioni ma quello è il Worst case scenario in caso non riuscissimo a fare NESSUNA plusvalenza. Già solo cedere Donnarumma e Romagnoli ci darebbe un margine operativo tranquillamente sui 160/170 milioni (come diceva Zosimo), anche perché Donnarumma sarebbe tutta plusvalenza.


----------



## Giangy (21 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche il CorSport in edicola oggi, 21 febbraio, come tutti gli altri quotidiani sportivi in edicola conferma che all'interno del Milan è braccio di ferro tra i dirigenti e Gazidis. Boban e Maldini oggi sono molto più lontani. Elliott vuole Rangnick, già contattato da Gazidis.
> 
> Il tedesco, bocciato da Maldini, potrebbe ricoprire un doppio ruolo: allenatore e dirigente responsabile di tutta la sfera tecnica. Elliott ha smentito, ma la precisazione da parte del fondo riguarda solo al firma.
> 
> ...



L’unica via, sarebbe la cessione della società, ma è difficile, se uno chiede, sempre cifre assurde. Con Elliott, e il Gazzosa, non vedo futuro, e un futuro vincente. Se poi vanno via anche Paolo e Boban, la credibilità diminuisce, ancora di più. Il Gazzosa, se la notizia sarà vera, farà fuori, oltre Paolo e Boban, i pochi 30enni in rosa, e penso andrà via anche Ibra, al termine della stagione. Riguardo l’allenatore tedesco, non l’ho mai visto all’opera, quindi non mi esprimo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Febbraio 2020)

Giangy ha scritto:


> L’unica via, sarebbe la cessione della società, ma è difficile, se uno chiede, sempre cifre assurde. Con Elliott, e il Gazzosa, non vedo futuro, e un futuro vincente. Se poi vanno via anche Paolo e Boban, la credibilità diminuisce, ancora di più. Il Gazzosa, se la notizia sarà vera, farà fuori, oltre Paolo e Boban, i pochi 30enni in rosa, e penso andrà via anche Ibra, al termine della stagione. Riguardo l’allenatore tedesco, non l’ho mai visto all’opera, quindi non mi esprimo.



Far andare via Ibra sarebbe malafede assoluta, anche perché un altro ai suoi livelli e a quei prezzi non lo trovi.


----------



## Giangy (21 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Far andare via Ibra sarebbe malafede assoluta, anche perché un altro ai suoi livelli e a quei prezzi non lo trovi.



Se è vero che è, l’uomo forte di Elliott, con pieni poteri, è capace di tutto.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Febbraio 2020)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Se è vero che è, l’uomo forte di Elliott, con pieni poteri, è capace di tutto.



Infatti è proprio quello che temo, cioè che la linea Gazidis, un incompetente totale, prevalga.


----------



## luigi61 (21 Febbraio 2020)

Ma SANTO IDDIO, come si fa a essere ancora speranzosi con Elliotsconi proprietario? Si perde tempo in inutili ciance sul bilancio sulle eventuali plusvalenze, su eventuali acquisti cessioni , tutti temi interessanti di cui discutere ma non certo fin quando sarà questa la proprietà; ancora non e chiaro che a Elliott del milan inteso come squadra non importi nulla, ed è pure normale sia così trattandosi di un fondo speculativo che vive per guadagnare non per fare i conti dell'oste e investire in un club che per essere seriamente rilanciato avrebbe bisogno di pesantissimi investimenti del cui recupero i tempi per forza di cose sono sconosciuti; detto miliardi di volte, ma forse giova ricordarlo...Elliott sta facendo solo lavoro per conto di chi lo sappiamo tutti benissimo è solo una facciata di copertura , sarebbe logico riparlare di Milan quando arriverà una nuova chiara proprietà, chiunque essa sia


----------



## kipstar (21 Febbraio 2020)

stiamo parlando di cambiamenti OGNI ANNO in un quadro che è sicuro essere pro-tempore. mah...........


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Febbraio 2020)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Ma SANTO IDDIO, come si fa a essere ancora speranzosi con Elliotsconi proprietario? Si perde tempo in inutili ciance sul bilancio sulle eventuali plusvalenze, su eventuali acquisti cessioni , tutti temi interessanti di cui discutere ma non certo fin quando sarà questa la proprietà; ancora non e chiaro che a Elliott del milan inteso come squadra non importi nulla, ed è pure normale sia così trattandosi di un fondo speculativo che vive per guadagnare non per fare i conti dell'oste e investire in un club che per essere seriamente rilanciato avrebbe bisogno di pesantissimi investimenti del cui recupero i tempi per forza di cose sono sconosciuti; detto miliardi di volte, ma forse giova ricordarlo...Elliott sta facendo solo lavoro per conto di chi lo sappiamo tutti benissimo è solo una facciata di copertura , sarebbe logico riparlare di Milan quando arriverà una nuova chiara proprietà, chiunque essa sia



SE non dovessimo:

1. Tenere Ibra.

2. Prendere Thiago.

3. Riuscire ad ingaggiare Spalletti (che prende 4 milioni netti di stipendio eh, non parliamo di chissà cosa, in rosa abbiamo -ancora per poco grazie a Dio- Biglia che ne prende 3,5 netti).

Avremmo la conferma che il Milan di Idiott ha meno potenza di fuoco dell’Inter di Tohir (che prima ancora di ricevere l’SA, ricevuto a Maggio 2015, ebbe la forza economica e l’attrattiva per riprendere Mancini e confermarlo per il 2015/2016).


----------



## luigi61 (21 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> SE non dovessimo:
> 
> 1. Tenere Ibra.
> 
> ...



In considerazione di quanto scritto nel mio post consiglio a te e a tutti gli amici tifosi di aspettarsi ed essere pronti a tutto nel bene ma anche e soprattutto nel male.....


----------



## Pit96 (21 Febbraio 2020)

Tutti gli anni è la stessa storia...


----------



## Goro (21 Febbraio 2020)

Le ennesime scuse per l'ennesimo anno di transizione, si è capito che dobbiamo stare nelle sabbie mobili a tempo indefinito


----------



## DMC (21 Febbraio 2020)

La vedo dura per questa societa' se decino di lasciare a casa Boban e Maldini.

Gia' i tifosi sono esausti, togli loro anche le bandiere e siamo apposto


----------



## Lineker10 (21 Febbraio 2020)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Lineker, comprendo perfettamente il ragionamento, ma ammetterai che nel calcio non valgono le stesse regole di ogni altra impresa economica. Si può vincere ed incrementare i ricavi sia spendendo moltissimo che non spendendo; si può spendere senza incrementare i ricavi. La discriminante sono i risultati sportivi che danno visibilità e che sono sempre legati ad un equilibrio sottilissimo.
> 
> Da questo punto di vista sono d'accordo con Gabri. Abbiamo già visto che è difficile, se non difficilissimo, creare una squadra funzionante. Ora sembra che ci sia una base, qualcosa da cui partire. Il discorso bilancio deve temporaneamente andare al secondo posto, che non vuol dire non ottimizzare ancora, vuol dire solo non stravolgere. Il rischio è che si spenda tantissimo e si perda l'equilibrio trovato.
> 
> E nota, il mio non è un discorso sportivo e da tifoso, ma prettamente economico. Se si riparte aumenta il rischio di perdere ancora soldi. Si deve ottimizzare senza ricominciare dall'ìnizio.



Purtroppo non possiamo. Chiuderemo questo bilancio a -90 mentre nei prossimi anni, se vogliamo accordare il SA con la Uefa, dovremo fare -30 e poi breakeven gli anni seguenti, quindi parlando proprio del lato strettamente gestionale e economico dovremo diminuire i costi rispetto agli attuali, quando contemporaneamente dovremo cercare di aumentare i ricavi.

In sostanza non possiamo ottimizzare purtroppo. Il bilancio non può più andare al secondo posto, dove di fatto è stato in questi anni, culminati con la squalifica Uefa. 
Dovremo cedere, in particolare quelli con stipendi troppo elevati, e ricostruire con giocatori con stipendi bassi. Facendo in modo da essere comunque competitivi per il quarto posto.

Questa regola vale per i prossimi anni. Se riusciremo poi sono sicuro che troveranno un nuovo proprietario che guiderà la rinascita del Milan e ci porterà non a giocarla ma vincerla la CL, che è quello che interessa ad ogni tifoso del Milan.

L'alternativa è restare anni nella situazione attuale, fino a quando diventeremo il nuovo Genoa.


----------



## luigi61 (21 Febbraio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo non possiamo. Chiuderemo questo bilancio a -90 mentre nei prossimi anni, se vogliamo accordare il SA con la Uefa, dovremo fare -30 e poi breakeven gli anni seguenti, quindi parlando proprio del lato strettamente gestionale e economico dovremo diminuire i costi rispetto agli attuali, quando contemporaneamente dovremo cercare di aumentare i ricavi.
> 
> In sostanza non possiamo ottimizzare purtroppo. Il bilancio non può più andare al secondo posto, dove di fatto è stato in questi anni, culminati con la squalifica Uefa.
> Dovremo cedere, in particolare quelli con stipendi troppo elevati, e ricostruire con giocatori con stipendi bassi. Facendo in modo da essere comunque competitivi per il quarto posto.
> ...



Dunque amico Lineker la tua opinione, se capisco bene, prevede che dovremo vendere quelli con stipendi più alti che in linea di massima sono anche i migliori in rosa comprare gente forte che guadagna poco perché come scrivi dobbiamo essere competitivi per il 4 posto poi verrà un salvatore che ci comprerà e rilancerà fino non solo a disputare la champions ma addirittura VINCERLA! Tutto possibile, diamine se avverrà ne godranno i figli dei nostri figli dei loro figli forse.....l'alternativa è diventare il Genoa da cui come livello non è che discostiamo troppo; ad occhio e croce propenderei per la seconda ipotesi oppure meglio aspettare/sognare in tempi brevi una vera cessione


----------



## sunburn (21 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> SE non dovessimo:
> 
> 1. Tenere Ibra.
> 
> ...


Thohir è un imprenditore che ha fatto un’operazione speculativa.
Elliott è un fondo speculativo che sta facendo un’operazione speculativa.
La differenza è abissale. Ahinoi!
Il rischio è che se ne vadano solo quando avranno finito di spolpare tutto lo spolpabilbe. Altro che EL, CL, SA e via dicendo. Il mio timore è che, fino a quando ci sarà Elliott, sarà già tanto se non dovremo lottare per salvarci.
Ovviamente auspico di essere clamorosamente smentito.


----------



## Lineker10 (21 Febbraio 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Anche questo lo abbiamo già discusso ieri. Si dice Gazidis per dire Elliott.
> 
> E' il braccio operativo (!) e fine. Quanto poi ci metta di suo non è dato saperlo. Ma se sono vere le notizie che circolano, e cioè che lui è blindato, è facile intuire che ci sia sintonia e approvazione da parte della (non-)proprietà.
> 
> Sul bilancio nessuno mette in dubbio che siamo messi in modo osceno. Altro motivo per dubitare sulle reali intenzioni di rilancio di Elliott, che in genere i soldi è abituato a riscuoterli, non ad elargirlgli per vedere una squadretta di calcio raccattare uno 0-5 dall'Atalanta.



C'è un problema che non possiamo ignorare e che comporta di conseguenza tutto il resto: partiamo da -300 degli ultimi bilanci e andremo a chiudere l'attuale intorno a -90.

Questo è un problema che c'è a prescindere da Gazidis, Elliott, Maldini e soprattutto dalle reali o presunte intenzioni di chicchessia. 

Per questo dico che si sbaglia a personalizzare il problema.

La proprietà ha coperto il buco e si fa garante di farlo per il futuro, poi però a prescindere da tutto va impostata una gestione sostenibile del club. Questo sarebbe lo stesso se il proprietario fosse Arnault, perché il problema centrale del -300 c'è in ogni caso e con ogni proprietà. 

Questo problema va affrontato e superato una volta per tutte, costi quel che costi, o il Milan non esisterà mai più.


----------



## Albijol (21 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche il CorSport in edicola oggi, 21 febbraio, come tutti gli altri quotidiani sportivi in edicola conferma che all'interno del Milan è braccio di ferro tra i dirigenti e Gazidis. Boban e Maldini oggi sono molto più lontani. Elliott vuole Rangnick, già contattato da Gazidis.
> 
> Il tedesco, bocciato da Maldini, potrebbe ricoprire un doppio ruolo: allenatore e dirigente responsabile di tutta la sfera tecnica. Elliott ha smentito, ma la precisazione da parte del fondo riguarda solo al firma.
> 
> ...



Praticamente Cazzidis è diventato o vuole diventare il Galliani dell'ultimo periodo Berlusconiano. Andiamo bene


----------



## gabri65 (21 Febbraio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> C'è un problema che non possiamo ignorare e che comporta di conseguenza tutto il resto: partiamo da -300 degli ultimi bilanci e andremo a chiudere l'attuale intorno a -90.
> 
> Questo è un problema che c'è a prescindere da Gazidis, Elliott, Maldini e soprattutto dalle reali o presunte intenzioni di chicchessia.
> 
> ...



Come vuoi. Tanto non dipende da me o te.

Ti ribadisco che almeno io non personalizzo il problema. Una cosa, qui sul forum, è fare le battute per farci quattro risate, una cosa è discutere con un po' più di serietà.

Parlando seriamente, Gazidis è un rappresentante, un esecutore/figurina. Figurati se credo che sia lui il problema. Il problema è una proprietà vacante, inefficace e dai contorni lontano dalla purezza cristallina. Se poi vuoi discutere di finanza, sono la persona meno appropriata, per quello c'è Zosimo che dà molta più soddisfazione.

Non ve la prendete tutti, a me sembra completamente futile, anche se divertente, fare contabilità del club qui, su un forum di gente massivamente ignorante (ignorante in quanto non a completa conoscenza del contesto).

Io mi limito ad osservare che continuate, a mio parere, a insistere che il Milan sta seguendo una strada obbligata a causa del disavanzo. Il che può essere anche vero, anzi sicuramente lo è, ma per ovviare a questo difetto ci sono varie strade da percorrere, e quella attuale mi sembra un po' inopportuna, randomica e svogliata, giusto per usare termini sobri.


----------



## Lineker10 (21 Febbraio 2020)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Dunque amico Lineker la tua opinione, se capisco bene, prevede che dovremo vendere quelli con stipendi più alti che in linea di massima sono anche i migliori in rosa comprare gente forte che guadagna poco perché come scrivi dobbiamo essere competitivi per il 4 posto poi verrà un salvatore che ci comprerà e rilancerà fino non solo a disputare la champions ma addirittura VINCERLA! Tutto possibile, diamine se avverrà ne godranno i figli dei nostri figli dei loro figli forse.....l'alternativa è diventare il Genoa da cui come livello non è che discostiamo troppo; ad occhio e croce propenderei per la seconda ipotesi oppure meglio aspettare/sognare in tempi brevi una vera cessione



Non proprio. Quello che dico è che adesso siamo una società che è vicina al punto di non ritorno. Nel senso che abbiamo bilanci perennemente in rosso, i peggiori del mondo per distacco, e la Uefa non tollererà più. La nostra sopravvivenza (ovvero evitare di fallire e finire in serie D) dipende totalmente da una proprietà che alla fine deve immettere capitale per saldare i debiti, dunque non fallire, contravvenendo chiaramente le regole del FPF oltretutto.

Questa è la situazione attuale, piaccia o no. Che non ci rende affatto simili al Genoa, quanto simili al Parma di Tanzi o la Lazio di Cragnotti, casomai, per essere chiari.

Ora per sopravvivere e poi rinascere la strada, secondo me, è una sola. Ovvero risistemare i conti in modo da stare in piedi, con costi proporzionati ai ricavi. Farlo costruendo una rosa dunque meno costosa dell'attuale ma comunque più della Roma e della Lazio, con le quali dovremo competere. Una rosa con giocatori potenzialmente in crescita e stipendi bassi (Luis Alberto guadagna meno di Chalanoglu, per cui stipendio basso non significa giocatore scarso).

Questa politica deve durare per tutti gli anni del SA, nei quali non dovremo farci tanti scrupoli a fare plusvalenze importanti se capiteranno le occasioni.

In questi anni poi dovremo sbloccare la situazione stadio, per forza.

A quel punto, quando avrai una squadra con costi proporzionati, una situazione stadio chiarita, un SA accordato o superato meglio, una squadra di valore costruita con criterio, vedrai che ci sarà la fila per prendere il Milan e si faranno avanti proprietà super. 

Perche? Perché un Milan del genere è un investimento sicuro. Dove spendi oggi per avere indietro domani con gli interessi. Dove puoi pianificare una crescita progressiva e competere al top a livello mondiale, ovvero tornare a vincere la champions. 

Quello di oggi è un pozzo senza fondo. Non esiste investire nel Milan di oggi, esiste solo buttare centinaia di milioni senza una fine, solo per evitare di fallire.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Febbraio 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Thohir è un imprenditore che ha fatto un’operazione speculativa.
> Elliott è un fondo speculativo che sta facendo un’operazione speculativa.
> La differenza è abissale. Ahinoi!
> Il rischio è che se ne vadano solo quando avranno finito di spolpare tutto lo spolpabilbe. Altro che EL, CL, SA e via dicendo. Il mio timore è che, fino a quando ci sarà Elliott, sarà già tanto se non dovremo lottare per salvarci.
> Ovviamente auspico di essere clamorosamente smentito.



sarà così. questi non cacceranno più un cent.

prevedo un acquisto dal lillle quest'estate


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Febbraio 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Io mi limito ad osservare che continuate, a mio parere, a insistere che il Milan sta seguendo una strada obbligata a causa del disavanzo. Il che può essere anche vero, anzi sicuramente lo è, ma per ovviare a questo difetto ci sono varie strade da percorrere, e quella attuale mi sembra un po' inopportuna, randomica e svogliata, giusto per usare termini sobri.



per alcuni è l'unica strada.

per me non è l'unica, ma è di certo quella scelta dalla proprietà. purtroppo diventa inutile, anche se divertente, parlare di acquisti e mercato. arriverà l'estate e lo vedremo.


----------



## Lineker10 (21 Febbraio 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Come vuoi. Tanto non dipende da me o te.
> 
> Ti ribadisco che almeno io non personalizzo il problema. Una cosa, qui sul forum, è fare le battute per farci quattro risate, una cosa è discutere con un po' più di serietà.
> 
> ...



A dire il vero io non amo Elliott, per nulla. È una proprietà assente e distante, a me non piace. Vorrei una cosa ben diversa.
Ma riconosco anche che sostenere una società che brucia centinaia di milioni all'anno non è cosa da tutti.

Sulle varie strade da percorrere, non saprei, anzi sono curioso di sapere quali sarebbero secondo te, fermo restando che dovremmo rispettare per forza i parametri del SA nei prossimo anni, come hanno fatto e fanno tutti.


----------



## Djici (21 Febbraio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Non proprio. Quello che dico è che adesso siamo una società che è vicina al punto di non ritorno. Nel senso che abbiamo bilanci perennemente in rosso, i peggiori del mondo per distacco, e la Uefa non tollererà più. La nostra sopravvivenza (ovvero evitare di fallire e finire in serie D) dipende totalmente da una proprietà che alla fine deve immettere capitale per saldare i debiti, dunque non fallire, contravvenendo chiaramente le regole del FPF oltretutto.
> 
> Questa è la situazione attuale, piaccia o no. Che non ci rende affatto simili al Genoa, quanto simili al Parma di Tanzi o la Lazio di Cragnotti, casomai, per essere chiari.
> 
> ...



Ci credo che ci sarà la fila per un Milan che rispetta il fpf. 
Insomma paghi tanti soldi per comprare la società ma poi ti costa "solo" 10 mln l'anno (per avere il massimo di - 30 sul triennio). 
Ci potrebbe comprare qualsiasi barbone (barbone milloardario eh) Tanto poi hai un ritorno d'immagine allucinante per solo 10 mln à l'anno... Quindi quanto ci da Emirates per la sponsorizzazione di un anno. 
Tanto i soldi iniziali per l'acquisto della società li riprendi quando decidi di rivendere il club. 
FPF e la cosa più bella del mondo per qualsiasi proprietà che non vuole spendere.


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Febbraio 2020)

Cambiando dirigenza ogni anno non si va da nessuna parte.


----------



## Lineker10 (21 Febbraio 2020)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ci credo che ci sarà la fila per un Milan che rispetta il fpf.
> Insomma paghi tanti soldi per comprare la società ma poi ti costa "solo" 10 mln l'anno (per avere il massimo di - 30 sul triennio).
> Ci potrebbe comprare qualsiasi barbone (barbone milloardario eh) Tanto poi hai un ritorno d'immagine allucinante per solo 10 mln à l'anno... Quindi quanto ci da Emirates per la sponsorizzazione di un anno.
> Tanto i soldi iniziali per l'acquisto della società li riprendi quando decidi di rivendere il club.
> FPF e la cosa più bella del mondo per qualsiasi proprietà che non vuole spendere.



Per certi versi, il FPF è un sistema che garantisce abbastanza gli investimenti.

Senza quel tipo di regolamento, non è così scontato. Il calcio è stato e potrebbe essere un gioco dove si perdono davvero milioni e si dilapidano interi patrimoni. Ne sanno qualcosa i Sensi, giusto per fare un esempio.

Al contrario col FPF chi investe nel calcio sa che lo fa per avere un ritorno anche economico, o perlomeno senza rimetterci troppo. A me non sembra una cosa così assurda. Naturalmente deve saper gestire bene la società, ma questo vale per ogni settore.

Un Milan che ha accordato un SA e lo sta seguendo è logico che attragga grandi investimenti, perchè a quel punto le promesse di ritorni futuri importanti sono reali, in quella situazione "investire" non è solo una parola retorica.


----------



## sunburn (21 Febbraio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Non proprio. Quello che dico è che adesso siamo una società che è vicina al punto di non ritorno. Nel senso che abbiamo bilanci perennemente in rosso, i peggiori del mondo per distacco, e la Uefa non tollererà più. La nostra sopravvivenza (ovvero evitare di fallire e finire in serie D) dipende totalmente da una proprietà che alla fine deve immettere capitale per saldare i debiti, dunque non fallire, contravvenendo chiaramente le regole del FPF oltretutto.
> 
> Questa è la situazione attuale, piaccia o no. Che non ci rende affatto simili al Genoa, quanto simili al Parma di Tanzi o la Lazio di Cragnotti, casomai, per essere chiari.
> 
> ...


Ma con questo meccanismo, sei destinato a ridurre il fatturato ogni anno fino a quando non si arriva alla sostenibilità, riduzione che ti rende più difficile raggiungere la sostenibilità. È il gatto che si morde la coda. 
Nel frattempo, hai verosimilmente ridotto sensibilmente il valore del marchio e il bacino dei tifosi a livello mondiale, con tutto quel che ne consegue. Perché è vero che stipendio basso non vuol dire scarso, ma vuol dire sicuramente tizio illustre sconosciuto. Il Real Madrid ha l’appeal mondiale perché sessant’anni fa ha dominato in Europa o perché negli anni, anche quando non brillava a livello europeo, aveva comunque in squadra i Beckham, i Figo, i Ronaldo(Luis Nazario) e via dicendo? 
Se a breve giro di posta non arriva qualcuno disposto immettere soldi veri e freschi nel club, ovviamente nei limiti del consentito, siamo destinati a diventare stabilmente una squadra di metà classifica.


----------



## gabri65 (21 Febbraio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> A dire il vero io non amo Elliott, per nulla. È una proprietà assente e distante, a me non piace. Vorrei una cosa ben diversa.
> Ma riconosco anche che sostenere una società che brucia centinaia di milioni all'anno non è cosa da tutti.
> 
> Sulle varie strade da percorrere, non saprei, anzi sono curioso di sapere quali sarebbero secondo te, fermo restando che dovremmo rispettare per forza i parametri del SA nei prossimo anni, come hanno fatto e fanno tutti.



Ovviamente non posso essere preciso, rischio di parlare a vanvera da non conoscitore della materia, come tu astutamente mi fai rilevare, proponendomi di esporre una mia soluzione originale. 

Anzitutto la gestione a 360^ del club è sembrata nervosa. L'aver ingaggiato Leonardo e Gazidis mi sembra un controsenso, come abbiamo già detto. Poi il discorso Ibrahimovic. La cessione assurda di Zapata. Ma ci sono tante cose che non tornano, inutile mettersi a fare la lista della spesa.

Io credo che Elliott, se avesse voluto, avrebbe avuto ampi margini di spesa. Siamo stati sanzionati, e in virtù di questo ce ne siamo stati belli zitti e buoni a fare i compitini a casa. Un altro club secondo me si sarebbe comportato in maniera diversa. Becchi e bastonati, come si dice. Visto sei sanzionato, approfittane per qualche "scorrettezza" in più, ma per favore non travisiamo. Una volta che sei in pari, allora sì che devi rigare dritto. Da gente come Elliott io mi aspetto queste furberie. Lo so che non è bello, ma da che mondo è mondo, si sfruttano le zone grigie dei regolamenti, tanto si sa che poi a chi le ha infrante o mal interpretate viene comunque dato una sorta di liberatoria.

La gestione al ribasso, per coincidenza o no, trova sempre un controaltare non particolarmente in contraddittorio da parte di Elliott. Per certi versi sembrano quasi approvare. Poi sono sensazioni. Non mi dire che Elliott e Gazidis, con tutta la loro potenza, non sono riusciti a trovare ancora un solo partner forte a livello di sponsorizzazioni. Uno solo.

Tu dirai che è facile parlare di strade e poi non portarne nemmeno una ad esempio. Vero. Ma secondo me la vera strada è quella di un impegno serio e creativo. Altrimenti arrivederci e grazie, il calcio non è roba per voi, cedeteci e amici come prima. Sarò anche un disfattista boccalone e complottista, ma io quest'impegno non lo avverto.


----------



## Lineker10 (21 Febbraio 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma con questo meccanismo, sei destinato a ridurre il fatturato ogni anno fino a quando non si arriva alla sostenibilità, riduzione che ti rende più difficile raggiungere la sostenibilità. È il gatto che si morde la coda.
> Nel frattempo, hai verosimilmente ridotto sensibilmente il valore del marchio e il bacino dei tifosi a livello mondiale, con tutto quel che ne consegue. Perché è vero che stipendio basso non vuol dire scarso, ma vuol dire sicuramente tizio illustre sconosciuto. Il Real Madrid ha l’appeal mondiale perché sessant’anni fa ha dominato in Europa o perché negli anni, anche quando non brillava a livello europeo, aveva comunque in squadra i Beckham, i Figo, i Ronaldo(Luis Nazario) e via dicendo?
> Se a breve giro di posta non arriva qualcuno disposto immettere soldi veri e freschi nel club, ovviamente nei limiti del consentito, siamo destinati a diventare stabilmente una squadra di metà classifica.



Il nostro attuale fatturato non può scendere più di tanto, perchè ormai è essenzialmente ridotto ai diritti tv, per larga parte, che abbiamo per il fatto di giocare in Serie A, oltre alle varie entrate che difficilmente cambieranno in negativo nei prossimi anni.

Con questo meccanismo devi ridurre i costi fino a quando non raggiungi la sostenibilità, non certo il fatturato, naturalmente, altrimenti sarebbe un bel casino.

Il tuo ragionamento è giusto ma non attuabile. Non potremo prendere nè Mbappe nè Neymar nè Kane, nei prossimi anni, su questo penso non ci siano dubbi. E un eventuale acquisto di un giocatore esperto e conosciuto non è escluso a prescindere, dovrà entrare nel budget logico e sostenibile.

Ora come ora utilizzare il Real come termine di paragone è fuorviante. Siamo due realtà talmente distanti da appartenere a due mondi diversi, oggi. Bisogna ragionare per uno stadio intermedio, della durata di qualche stagione, meglio utilizzare il Borussia Dortmund o il Lipsia o il Tottenham come modelli in questo momento.

Poi quando la situazione sarà meglio definita e sostenibile, dovremo giustamente tornare a ragionare su come tornare a competere col Real, magari in concomitanza con la cessione della società da parte di Elliott. Farlo adesso è assurdo, nessuno sano di mente sarebbe disposto a prendersi il Milan in queste condizioni, perchè i soldi veri e freschi che dici tu sono da buttare in un pozzo senza fondo.


----------



## luigi61 (21 Febbraio 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ovviamente non posso essere preciso, rischio di parlare a vanvera da non conoscitore della materia, come tu astutamente mi fai rilevare, proponendomi di esporre una mia soluzione originale.
> 
> Anzitutto la gestione a 360^ del club è sembrata nervosa. L'aver ingaggiato Leonardo e Gazidis mi sembra un controsenso, come abbiamo già detto. Poi il discorso Ibrahimovic. La cessione assurda di Zapata. Ma ci sono tante cose che non tornano, inutile mettersi a fare la lista della spesa.
> 
> ...



Lo sai perche non lo avverti/avvertiamo?? Semplicemente perché NON C'È!! Non sono un esperto di finanza ma qui dentro secondo me a parte forse Casnop non ci sono, sono tutte idee PERSONALI quello che si può o non può fare; lascia che arrivi una VERA NUOVA PROPRIETÀ e vedrai come le cose miglioreranno SUBITO!! Cio non significa che arrivi Mbappe,anche perché secondo alcuni noi lo abbiamo di già ahahahah ma comunque d'improvviso spariranno i Duarte Krunic e altri cessi assortiti


----------



## Raryof (21 Febbraio 2020)

mark ha scritto:


> Se Maldini e Boban dovessero andare via io non seguirò più il Milan, loro sono l'unica garanzia della buona fede di questa dirigenza, senza di loro cade tutto.
> Quest'anno mi sono pure fatto l'abbonamento per dimostrare che credevo in loro, ma senza col cavolo che rinnovo



Loro in realtà di garanzie ne danno poche poche visto che da quando hanno preso in mano il Milan hanno seguito un percorso molto poco chiaro.
Il mercato estivo è stato uno strazio, a partire dall'allenatore scelto totalmente campato in aria come l'utilizzo di Suso da trqrts serenamente avallato dalla dirigenza.
Poi c'è da dire che pensavano di avere molto più potere per manovrare ma anche con alcuni permessi vari questi non hanno nessun aggancio importante, sono la periferia dei dirigenti, Ibra a fine carriera non è 'sto gran colpo, ma in generale Maldini non sembra proprio portato per questo mestiere, Boban lo vedo totalmente disinteressato e Massara li segue a ruota.
Adesso magari qualcuno dirà che è colpa di Aivan ma lo dovevano capire prima, che credito ha Paolino se la scelta di Giampaolo ci ha fatto buttare la stagione? perché quando tu ad ottobre vai a prendere Pioli dopo una vittoria denoti solamente tanta incompetenza nella scelta del percorso che in teoria avremmo dovuto cominciare in estate.
La realtà è che siamo dei boccaloni ma una cosa per me deve essere chiara a tutti, Paolino e Boban con Aivan non c'entrano nulla, sono mondi differenti, possono fargli la guerra finché vogliono ma la migliore pallottola sarebbe stata una stagione da quarto posto con allenatore azzeccato, no? perché all'inizio ci hanno provato a screditare il cattivo Aivan ma poi si sono accorti che quel potere decisionale non era il loro e adesso giustamente la "proprietà" guarda oltre perché sa che con dirigenti così inesperti si fa male pure quel poco che viene richiesto (perché per fare una squadra da quarto posto basterebbe davvero un minimo di competenza).


----------



## Lineker10 (21 Febbraio 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ovviamente non posso essere preciso, rischio di parlare a vanvera da non conoscitore della materia, come tu astutamente mi fai rilevare, proponendomi di esporre una mia soluzione originale.
> 
> Anzitutto la gestione a 360^ del club è sembrata nervosa. L'aver ingaggiato Leonardo e Gazidis mi sembra un controsenso, come abbiamo già detto. Poi il discorso Ibrahimovic. La cessione assurda di Zapata. Ma ci sono tante cose che non tornano, inutile mettersi a fare la lista della spesa.
> 
> ...



Figurati si fa per parlare del nostro amato e bistrattato Milan.

La mia domanda non era provocatoria per nulla. Io ho un'idea piuttosto radicata, o almeno ho chiara la situazione di partenza e quella di arrivo, poi è vero che ci saranno diverse strade che si possono intraprendere, per questo chiedo.

Le critiche che muovi a Elliott sono solidissime. Anche a me non piacciono le proprietà distanti e poco coinvolte (almeno in apparenza). Preferisco un saltimbanco come Commisso che però ci metta passione e la faccia, senza dubbio!

La gestione è stata certamente molto confusa. Penso inizialmente fossero disposti a sfidare la Uefa, fiduciosi del fatto di trovare una strada, un compromesso... la mazzata della squalifica mi sembra abbia cambiato le carte in tavola e le strategie.

Alla luce di questo mi sembra si sia deciso di imboccare la strada ortodossa del rispetto delle regole, dunque dell'austerity.

Dire che Elliott avrebbe potuto cercare vie furbesche o sotterfugi vari per aggirare i regolamenti ci sta, anche se devo dire finora pochi lo hanno fatto e sono stati finora beccati e squalificati. Ma non escludo che lo facciano in un futuro prossimo: il primo passo, improrogabile, è accordare il famigerato SA, quando lo avremo poi penso che qualche furbata al limite del regolamento la potrebbero anche fare. Prima però il rischio che la Uefa ci rifiuti il SA e ci squalifichi di nuovo è troppo alto, dobbiamo fare i compitini per forza direi.


----------



## Gunnar67 (21 Febbraio 2020)

Vado controcorrente e mi dispiace, visto che nel complesso stimo molto Maldini. Purtroppo la proprieta' deve quardare i fatti, non i sentimenti. Se parliamo di calcio, mi sembra che i risultati del Lipsia siano molto piu lusinghieri di quelli del Milan negli ultimi anni. La campagna acquisti del Milan 2019-2020 si era rivelata deludente (con la sola eccezione forse di Theo) fino a quando non e' arrivato Ibra a fare un po' da foglia di fico, trasformando Rebic in un Nocerino-2. Ma le statistiche e i punti in classifica sono ancora molto deludenti. Si puo' fare il tifo per Maldini e Boban e per il vecchio Ibra, ma il secondo tempo del derby e' ancora li che brucia: nessuno ne e' uscito bene, tutt'altro. Il Milan al momento ha gli stessi punti dell'Hellas Verona ed e' staccato di circa una trentina di punti dalla capolista. Maldini e' anche colpevole di avere scelto quello sciagurato di Giampaolo. Insomma qualsiasi proprieta' avrebbe sufficienti elementi per cambiare la conduzione tecnico-sportiva della squadra, a meno che non vincano la Coppa Italia o arrivino tre le prime quattro. Non so voi, ma a me il fatto che ora anche l'Inter lotti per lo scudetto e che tra le tre grandi del calcio italiano al momento ci sia la Lazio a lottare con Inter e Juve da molto fastidio. La Lazio non spende mai troppo, ha solo un bravo direttore sportivo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Febbraio 2020)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Vado controcorrente e mi dispiace, visto che nel complesso stimo molto Maldini. Purtroppo la proprieta' deve quardare i fatti, non i sentimenti. Se parliamo di calcio, mi sembra che i risultati del Lipsia siano molto piu lusinghieri di quelli del Milan negli ultimi anni. La campagna acquisti del Milan 2019-2020 si era rivelata deludente (con la sola eccezione forse di Theo) fino a quando non e' arrivato Ibra a fare un po' da foglia di fico, trasformando Rebic in un Nocerino-2. Ma le statistiche e i punti in classifica sono ancora molto deludenti. Si puo' fare il tifo per Maldini e Boban e per il vecchio Ibra, ma il secondo tempo del derby e' ancora li che brucia: nessuno ne e' uscito bene, tutt'altro. Il Milan al momento ha gli stessi punti dell'Hellas Verona ed e' staccato di circa una trentina di punti dalla capolista. Maldini e' anche colpevole di avere scelto quello sciagurato di Giampaolo. Insomma qualsiasi proprieta' avrebbe sufficienti elementi per cambiare la conduzione tecnico-sportiva della squadra, a meno che non vincano la Coppa Italia o arrivino tre le prime quattro. Non so voi, ma a me il fatto che ora anche l'Inter lotti per lo scudetto e che tra le tre grandi del calcio italiano al momento ci sia la Lazio a lottare con Inter e Juve da molto fastidio. La Lazio non spende mai troppo, ha solo un bravo direttore sportivo.



Allora dico anche una mia impressione che mi è venuta in mente oggi..magari è una fesseria ma forse Elliott è rimasta delusa dalla gestione Maldini-Boban ma sta cercando un modo per farli uscire di scena senza l'onta del licenziamento...

In questa ottica si crea la situazione percui siano loro ad andarsene perché non in linea col progetto..

Alla fine tutti contenti: Elliott che cambia i dirigenti che non convincono e loro che salvano la faccia

La butto lì così...


----------



## Raryof (21 Febbraio 2020)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Vado controcorrente e mi dispiace, visto che nel complesso stimo molto Maldini. Purtroppo la proprieta' deve quardare i fatti, non i sentimenti. Se parliamo di calcio, mi sembra che i risultati del Lipsia siano molto piu lusinghieri di quelli del Milan negli ultimi anni. La campagna acquisti del Milan 2019-2020 si era rivelata deludente (con la sola eccezione forse di Theo) fino a quando non e' arrivato Ibra a fare un po' da foglia di fico, trasformando Rebic in un Nocerino-2. Ma le statistiche e i punti in classifica sono ancora molto deludenti. Si puo' fare il tifo per Maldini e Boban e per il vecchio Ibra, ma il secondo tempo del derby e' ancora li che brucia: nessuno ne e' uscito bene, tutt'altro. Il Milan al momento ha gli stessi punti dell'Hellas Verona ed e' staccato di circa una trentina di punti dalla capolista. Maldini e' anche colpevole di avere scelto quello sciagurato di Giampaolo. Insomma qualsiasi proprieta' avrebbe sufficienti elementi per cambiare la conduzione tecnico-sportiva della squadra, a meno che non vincano la Coppa Italia o arrivino tre le prime quattro. Non so voi, ma a me il fatto che ora anche l'Inter lotti per lo scudetto e che tra le tre grandi del calcio italiano al momento ci sia la Lazio a lottare con Inter e Juve da molto fastidio. La Lazio non spende mai troppo, ha solo un bravo direttore sportivo.



E' il discorso che ho fatto io sopra.
Di che parliamo? qui sono anni che stiamo dietro le "facce da Milan", le garanzie di buona fede, ma di che diavolo parliamo?
Questo Maldini e il suo grande operato non sono riusciti a mettere su un ceffo e altri 20 ceffi per fare un buon campionato senza coppe e senza troppe pressioni, non sono riusciti a fare nemmeno un pochino meglio di chi c'era prima (Leonardo totalmente disinteressato), abbiamo visto un Leo che è andato a chiamare Paolino per lavarsi le mani usandolo come exit strategy, Paolino è subentrato ed è andato a chiamare Boban non prima di aver scelto quel genio di Giampollo, ora che ci dobbiamo aspettare? Boban prende il posto di Paolo e chiama qualche ex bandiera/suo amico? LOL
Ma ho grossi dubbi che Paolo dopo 10 anni di nulla voglia lasciare la sedia così come se niente fosse, non ce lo vedo perché non è Leonardo e non ha i suoi contatti (altra roba a suo sfavore), perché come Totti non è portato per avere le chiavi di una squadra o prendere decisioni, eppure qualcuno cercherà comunque di infilare un piede che calza il 52 in una scarpa 38, così, perché la piazza lo stima e ispira fiducia. BAH


----------



## uolfetto (21 Febbraio 2020)

io dico che se uno vuole liberarsi di elliott il prima possibile deve sperare che si taglino un po' i costi, che l'uefa ci conceda un accordo e che si vada avanti con la questione stadio. altrimenti io non capisco perchè uno dovrebbe comprarsi una società con un bilancio orribile, squalificata a prescindere dalle coppe e senza uno stadio moderno. però magari sono io che sono limitato e non ci arrivo, perchè dovrebbe arrivare uno ad investire e buttare milioni in un disastro? sarebbe una botta di culo clamorosa, non possiamo vivere sperando solo in questo.


----------



## mark (21 Febbraio 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Loro in realtà di garanzie ne danno poche poche visto che da quando hanno preso in mano il Milan hanno seguito un percorso molto poco chiaro.
> Il mercato estivo è stato uno strazio, a partire dall'allenatore scelto totalmente campato in aria come l'utilizzo di Suso da trqrts serenamente avallato dalla dirigenza.
> Poi c'è da dire che pensavano di avere molto più potere per manovrare ma anche con alcuni permessi vari questi non hanno nessun aggancio importante, sono la periferia dei dirigenti, Ibra a fine carriera non è 'sto gran colpo, ma in generale Maldini non sembra proprio portato per questo mestiere, Boban lo vedo totalmente disinteressato e Massara li segue a ruota.
> Adesso magari qualcuno dirà che è colpa di Aivan ma lo dovevano capire prima, che credito ha Paolino se la scelta di Giampaolo ci ha fatto buttare la stagione? perché quando tu ad ottobre vai a prendere Pioli dopo una vittoria denoti solamente tanta incompetenza nella scelta del percorso che in teoria avremmo dovuto cominciare in estate.
> La realtà è che siamo dei boccaloni ma una cosa per me deve essere chiara a tutti, Paolino e Boban con Aivan non c'entrano nulla, sono mondi differenti, possono fargli la guerra finché vogliono ma la migliore pallottola sarebbe stata una stagione da quarto posto con allenatore azzeccato, no? perché all'inizio ci hanno provato a screditare il cattivo Aivan ma poi si sono accorti che quel potere decisionale non era il loro e adesso giustamente la "proprietà" guarda oltre perché sa che con dirigenti così inesperti si fa male pure quel poco che viene richiesto (perché per fare una squadra da quarto posto basterebbe davvero un minimo di competenza).



Giusto , ma almeno con loro avevo una garanzia sul fatto che la società, nonostante alcuni errori palesi, fosse in buona fede. Se loro vanno via non ho più questa certezza


----------



## MarcoG (21 Febbraio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo non possiamo. Chiuderemo questo bilancio a -90 mentre nei prossimi anni, se vogliamo accordare il SA con la Uefa, dovremo fare -30 e poi breakeven gli anni seguenti, quindi parlando proprio del lato strettamente gestionale e economico dovremo diminuire i costi rispetto agli attuali, quando contemporaneamente dovremo cercare di aumentare i ricavi.
> 
> In sostanza non possiamo ottimizzare purtroppo. Il bilancio non può più andare al secondo posto, dove di fatto è stato in questi anni, culminati con la squalifica Uefa.
> Dovremo cedere, in particolare quelli con stipendi troppo elevati, e ricostruire con giocatori con stipendi bassi. Facendo in modo da essere comunque competitivi per il quarto posto.
> ...



Sono d'accordo, ma qui si parla di togliere Maldini e Boban. Non vedo il risparmio a meno che non si dimettano.
Che senso ha una rivoluzione societaria, che prevede solo di pagare buone uscite o pagare doppi stipendi per stare a casa?

Vendessero donnarumma, romagnoli e qualun altro, ma lasciassero l'assetto societario invariato fino alla scadenza dei contratti. 
Rangnick non ho ben capito come farebbe migliorare il bilancio. So solo che sarebbe l'ennesima rivoluzione.


----------



## luigi61 (21 Febbraio 2020)

Con una squadra e una rosa altamente deficitaria penso che l'ultimo ma proprio ultimo dei problemi sia il destino di Maldini e Boban; può darsi vengano sostituiti e allora??sarà nuova rivoluzione? Ma chissenefrega, io sarei interessato ad una rivoluzione della rosa quella si mi appassionerebbe, magari ragnarok mette su qualcosa di guardabile..


----------



## gabri65 (21 Febbraio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Figurati si fa per parlare del nostro amato e bistrattato Milan.
> 
> La mia domanda non era provocatoria per nulla. Io ho un'idea piuttosto radicata, o almeno ho chiara la situazione di partenza e quella di arrivo, poi è vero che ci saranno diverse strade che si possono intraprendere, per questo chiedo.
> 
> ...



Idem, per quanto riguarda lo spirito del nostro confronto. Neanche a parlarne.

Per il resto, che facciano veloce quello che devono fare, qui l'ossigeno sta finendo. Io posso anche resistere ma molti altri no.


----------



## Jino (21 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche il CorSport in edicola oggi, 21 febbraio, come tutti gli altri quotidiani sportivi in edicola conferma che all'interno del Milan è braccio di ferro tra i dirigenti e Gazidis. Boban e Maldini oggi sono molto più lontani. Elliott vuole Rangnick, già contattato da Gazidis.
> 
> Il tedesco, bocciato da Maldini, potrebbe ricoprire un doppio ruolo: allenatore e dirigente responsabile di tutta la sfera tecnica. Elliott ha smentito, ma la precisazione da parte del fondo riguarda solo al firma.
> 
> ...



E' ovvio che Maldini e Boban se ne andranno, non condividono le linee guida di Elliot, cosi come non le condivideva Leonardo e Gattuso.


----------

